# AMH or AFC for Predicting Egg Number or IVF Success?



## shootingstar777 (Nov 6, 2016)

Hi, can anyone shed any light on this please?

AFC in Aug 2013 = 8
AFC in Mar 2015 = 13
AFC in Sep 2017 = 14

AMH in Aug 2013 = 38.3
AMH in Jan 2018 = 13.6
Extrapolating the two points on a graph would put my AMH at around 8 in Dec 2018 (no idea if it declines in a straight line!).

Does anyone know which one is a better indicator of number of eggs / IVF success?  And why AFC has increased whilst AMH has decreased?  I might ask when I next go in but just wondered if anyone knew why this might happen.  I'm about to start IVF for a sibling after more then three years since my successful IVF (Mar 2015).  Just trying to figure out how my chances compare now.  I'm 40 now and was 37 when I had the successful IVF.

shootingstar xx


----------



## MargotW (Jan 26, 2016)

My AFC varies on a monthly basis and I swear depends on which sonographer does the count. I don’t know about AMH though sorry. From what I  can tell AFC shows the potential number of follicles you have at the beginning of a cycle but not all will develop.


----------



## shootingstar777 (Nov 6, 2016)

Thank you MargotW.  I haven't had enough antral follicle counts to know how much it might vary for me each month.  I was surprised that the last count was highest of the three, but I did wonder whether the first may have been unreliable (older scanning machine?).  I'll have another before I start my cycle, so I'll be interested to see what the number is then.  I wondered whether my improved diet and taking lots of new supplements might have helped with this.  Thanks for responding! xx


----------



## Efi78 (Jun 26, 2017)

Hi shootingstar777

Yes there should be a correlation between the two. However I have also found that in the most recent IVF I had 17 follicles as opposed to last uear that I had 13 (AMH 7.7). My FSH was tested in september and is below 10. 

I will be honest with you. I have been in the fertility journey for 6 years now. I am pretty much convinced over two things: 1) The doctors don’t know what they are doing 2) it’s all down to luck.


----------



## shootingstar777 (Nov 6, 2016)

Hi Efi78, thank you so much for your reply.  I think I remember your name from cycling together last year?  Isn't it strange how the number can vary so much?!  I do think you are right about it being down to luck.  I have realised that the numbers were wrong and the last scan date was Jan 2018 (AFC - 15).  My scan this coming Friday should be telling.  I would expect a decrease in AFC but hopefully there is not.

I'm so sorry to read that you are still on the fertility journey and wish you all the best for next steps for you xx


----------



## MargotW (Jan 26, 2016)

I am not so sure it’s necessarily the age of the machine but some sonographers see more, at the beginning of a cycle they are tiny. Interestingly I have had around the same number of eggs.

Efi, I laughed at your post, my husband got one doctor admitting that a lot was down to luck!


----------



## shootingstar777 (Nov 6, 2016)

Hi MargotW, yes that's probably what it is.  Similar here too in that in my first IVF cycle, the AFC was 14 at the start of the cycle, I had 13 follicles at EC with 12 eggs collected.  Kind of hoping for similar figures this time xx


----------



## Ali_123 (Mar 13, 2014)

Honestly, I don’t think that either are very accurate measures of ovarian reserves/what you’ll get egg wise, they are the best markers doctors have that they can use but they seem to vary a lot from month to month for me. I’ve has better embryos in the cycles where I’ve had fewer eggs rather than loads, it seems that less can sometimes be more....


----------



## janieliz (Jul 25, 2014)

Hi,

Mine was always fairly confusing. My AMH was 6.99 and when I cycled I only had 3 follicles (age 36) Recently, I had my AMH retested and it was 4.2 (age 39) and I had 5 follicles. My FSH tested at age 36 on day 3 was 11, and then when it was tested recently on day 3 age 39 it was 4! Very confusing! I know it can change each month and I definitely did not respond to stimulation drugs aged 36 - I had natural IVF after a failed short protocol which resulted in my daughter. 

x


----------

